# Displaying photos on a TV with Apple TV



## davidedric (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi,

I've tried various ways of displaying photos on my TV, which is HD but not internet enabled, but never found anything very satisfactory.   I had never thought of Apple TV, because I don't have anything beginning with i, but after visiting a friend I have bought the Apple TV device.

Apple TV is a small box, costing £80 in the UK, which connects to your TV via hdmi and to your local network either wirelessly or through Ethernet.   

You need to have iTunes (with a (free) account) running on your main computer, which needs to be switched on.

You can then share any folder containing photos (obviously, as a Lightroom user you will have exported them) on your main computer, and they seamlessly appear on your TV.  You can view them manually, or as a slide show.  I was impressed that it just worked, straight out of the box.

A couple of bonuses.  If you are a bit behind the curve, like me, it enables your TV as an internet radio, and allows the TV to play any music that you have stored in your iTunes library (whether you  purchased it through iTunes or not).

If you are an iPerson, there are other goodies too.

Just thought I would mention it, for the Window community.

Dave


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your experience Dave!  We'll convert you to other iDevices yet....


----------



## davidedric (Jul 15, 2014)

iDoubt it


----------



## njclicks (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi David
Interested to read your thread. I bought my dad an apple tv thingy a few months ago and I'm pretty sure he's not using it. Later this week I've got a client who needs to view the images at their own home and today i'm going to see if I can use the apple tv combined with my iPhone using bluetooth in order to avoid having to take my laptop, projector and various cables. 
I'm new to LR mobile and not overly conversant with apple tv, but if it works as I hope it might then I'll be delighted.   I appreciate I may be reinventing a well established wheel but I'll keep you posted as to the results. 

Regds

Nick


----------



## clee01l (Sep 15, 2014)

Apple TV integrates with the iCloud Photostream Albums. It is a simple process to Export to the iCloud Photostream (Easiest if you use iCloud on Windows instead of a Mac) iCloud Albums can be viewed on the AppleTV as a slideshow. You can even accompany the slideshow with your favorite playlist.


----------



## njclicks (Sep 16, 2014)

clee01l said:


> Apple TV integrates with the iCloud Photostream Albums. It is a simple process to Export to the iCloud Photostream (Easiest if you use iCloud on Windows instead of a Mac) iCloud Albums can be viewed on the AppleTV as a slideshow. You can even accompany the slideshow with your favorite playlist.



Thanks Cletus, the only problem being that by wanting to display images in the clients own home you would require use of their internet connection to access the iCloud.  Instead I'm planning to carry a wireless router and my apple tv to the clients. 

The wireless router would just need to be plugged in to a mains socket. 
The Apple TV via HDMI to the television. 

And then I can stream prepared slideshows from my macbook (or iPhone) with minimal fuss.   Additionally I'll be able to make on the hoof edits with lightroom. 

At least thats my plan.


----------

